
Case files discredit accusation that Democrats tried to hack Georgia election - pulisse
https://www.ajc.com/news/state--regional-govt--politics/case-files-discredit-kemp-accusation-that-democrats-tried-hack-georgia-election/xcMXfkgKGRsFxOeglGn57N/
======
splitrocket
Meanwhile....

> [GOP Operative] Leslie McCrae Dowless, was charged with three felony counts
> of obstruction of justice, two counts of conspiring to commit obstruction of
> justice and two counts of possession of absentee ballots, according to court
> documents.

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-north-
caroli...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-north-carolina-
idUSKCN1QG2FS)

------
pulisse
Money quote:

> The internet activity that Kemp’s staff described as hacking attempts was
> actually scans by the U.S. Department of Homeland Security that the
> secretary of state’s office had agreed to, according to the GBI. Kemp’s
> chief information officer signed off on the DHS scans three months
> beforehand.

